# No turning back now!



## Henrymac (Jul 5, 2014)

I just got my new Grizzly G0758 mill/drill. Can't wait to try it out. Here is my youtube channel so you can see my new baby!  Youtube.com/henrymac100


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jul 10, 2014)

Howdy from right down the road in Irmo!  Congrats on your new machine..is this your first one? Post up some pics! I just made my first chips (first ever) on my new lathe last evening.  I am starting to think what these guys say on this site is true..this is addicting!  Welcome to the site..oh, and do you know Phillip from Elgin?


----------



## Henrymac (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey, Glad to see someone from SC on here. Well some bad news and some good news. The spindle DRO was DOA! I called Grizzly and they shipped one out to me no questions asked! I was very impressed with their customer service. I should get it next Tues. July 15th.

Congratulations on the new lathe! I know you will get many happy hours out of it. What model did you get? This is my first mill and I hope to get a lathe in the not too distant future. I don't have any pics yet, but as soon as I get it up and running you can count on it! Check out my youtube channel for updates. Youtube.com/henrymac100. Thanks and talk to you soon!:victory:


----------



## countryguy (Jul 11, 2014)

Very cool!   Congrats on the purchase!   So what is the first bolt on Toy for it?     Are you an experienced guy who can set this up and just go to town?    That mill was high on my lists sweet and is just a pretty thing!     Enjoy.    CG


----------



## Henrymac (Jul 12, 2014)

I am a complete newbie. I will be glad if I can make the outside faucet handle I have in mind. anic:


----------



## countryguy (Jul 15, 2014)

haha..  Yeah,  I was there a few months ago!   Are you going into Manual Milling or looking to do CNC type work?   IT's a lot of fun and I just take my time and ask a lot of Q's here.    WE're here to help.  I bought several used book on Milling and machinist from Amazon.  Of course, YouTube and online have as much or more than any full reference and how to guides in print. 

So are you planning on Aluminum for this handle?  And did you get any of the needed items like the vices, hold down kit, and such?  End mills? etc.   




Henrymac said:


> I am a complete newbie. I will be glad if I can make the outside faucet handle I have in mind. anic:


----------



## Henrymac (Jul 16, 2014)

I just got the 3" vise from Shars. I really like it. The two end mills and collets arrive tommorrow. I bought a digital caliper from Northern Tool. Man this tooling stuff is going to get expensive. I bought a piece of aluminium to get the hang of milling and to try to make the handle from. I don't have a stand yet but will use a small welding table temporarily. I hope to post some video next week on my youtube channel. Keep an eye out for it.:bitingnails:

So what have you made with your new lathe? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jul 16, 2014)

Henrymac said:


> So what have you made with your new lathe? Inquiring minds want to know!



So far, just a mess.  I am a complete newb, too.  I have just been practicing the basics and trying to get good results.  The practice pieces I have are looking better and better....I can actually get a decent surface finish on the steel that I have, and I have tried a piece of stainless and that came out great! (might have just gotten lucky)

The first real project I am going to do is a test bar to make sure the lathe is aligned properly.  I bought a 1-1/2" bar of cold rolled from Metal Supermarket downtown and will give it a try this weekend.  Have you ever been to their shop?  They have a couple of scrap bins that you can pick up drops from for super cheap.  I dont have a lot of space, so I only buy what I need at the time.  They will even cut it to length for you.

Man, yall are right..this IS fun...and yeah, tooling.  Expensive.  You gonna get a rotary table or dividing head?  Someday when I get a mill, those are 2 things on the top of my want list.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 16, 2014)

Congrats to both of you. Most guys say to buy tooling as you need it. But then you see a project and all of a sudden you "need" everything ahahaha. I was hoping to have a roto tab with dividing plates before the end of the month my self. To much cool stuff gets done with them not to have one at some point I think


----------



## Henrymac (Jul 17, 2014)

Not planning on getting a roto head or dividing head right now. Maybe someday. I guess my next purchase will be an indicator and mag base. Then maybe a granite plate. And then . . .:thinking:


----------

